# My daughter can beat up your daughter



## Infinite (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/EDUCATION/01/10/school.brawl.ap/index.html

2 13 year old girls and their mothers were arrested for a brawl outside of a school. Apparently one mother drove her daughter to the school just to fight.

Ah the world.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 10, 2007)

Totally ridiculous and absolutely shameful. Nice parenting message there ladies. Geez.


----------



## Drac (Jan 10, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Totally ridiculous and absolutely shameful. Nice parenting message there ladies. Geez.


 
What he said...


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 10, 2007)

Somebody please take that ladies parenting license away!


----------



## BrandiJo (Jan 10, 2007)

wow.... i think the parents never matured past the age of 13 themselfs if they think this is proper behavior​


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 10, 2007)

That is why crtain people should not be allow to have childern


----------



## exile (Jan 10, 2007)

What a bunch of _JERKS!!!_

Such is the way the world is now that they'll probably get invited to appear on some nationally broadcast talk showall six of them, the mothers, the girls and the girls' secondsI mean, friendsand wind up getting small parts in commercials showing them all going at it, with punching and scratching and bloody noses and so on, until some stupid computer-generated polar bear shows up with a caseful of Cokes and they become best friends...

You ever get the feeling that the lunatics are now in charge of the asylum?


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 10, 2007)

exile said:


> What a bunch of _JERKS!!!_
> 
> Such is the way the world is now that they'll probably get invited to appear on some nationally broadcast talk showall six of them, the mothers, the girls and the girls' secondsI mean, friendsand wind up getting small parts in commercials showing them all going at it, with punching and scratching and bloody noses and so on, until some stupid computer-generated polar bear shows up with a caseful of Cokes and they become best friends...
> 
> You ever get the feeling that the lunatics are now in charge of the asylum?


 

what he said...


----------



## Infinite (Jan 10, 2007)

As I posted this I must admit. There was one time where I was in a fight that my parents watchted. 

Now history, I was uh 7 or 8 and they were a year or so younger than me. They would constantly bicker with me and try to get me into fights.

Finally one day the kid actually took a swing at me and I tied him up into a knot and sat on him. He was stick pinned to the ground until he gave up.

My parents and his parents watched but my mother later commented, "They wouldn't leave you alone and it was better the conforntation happened when we could stop it because it would have happened anyway."

In fact my parents gave me a great deal of respect and started me in Martial Arts 

So I felt it was sort of hypocritical not to bring this up. His parents stood and watched too but they encourged him to attack me. They actually would yell from the porch to hit me.

Sad really.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 10, 2007)

Well Infinite?.....Who won? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seiously, that is completely ridiculous. Nice parenting ladies! NOT!!!!


----------



## D.Cobb (Jan 11, 2007)

Gene Police: *YOU!! OUT OF THE POOL!*


:boxing: --Dave


----------



## searcher (Jan 11, 2007)

What happened to mothers baking cookies and helping kids stay out of trouble.   I guess they died with June Cleaver.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 11, 2007)

searcher said:


> What happened to mothers baking cookies and helping kids stay out of trouble. I guess they died with June Cleaver.


 

Naw we had Mrs C from Happy Days remember


----------



## searcher (Jan 11, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Naw we had Mrs C from Happy Days remember


 

True, true!!


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 12, 2007)

The Kidd said:


> Somebody please take that ladies parenting license away!


There are two problems here...she was no lady and unfortunately you don't need a license to have a kid.  Notice I didn't say be a parent.  I need a license for just about every other endeavor in my life but for the most important one any yahoo in the world can do it.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 12, 2007)

Cat fight.  Woof!


----------



## exile (Jan 12, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Cat fight.  Woof!



Sounds like they all need another round of rabies shots before they're let loose again...


----------



## Sui (Jan 12, 2007)

Infinite said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2007/EDUCATION/01/10/school.brawl.ap/index.html
> 
> 2 13 year old girls and their mothers were arrested for a brawl outside of a school. Apparently one mother drove her daughter to the school just to fight.
> 
> Ah the world.


 

All this story's missing is rather large people screaming "Jerry! Jerry! Jerry!" in the background...


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 12, 2007)

Sui said:


> All this story's missing is rather large people screaming "Jerry! Jerry! Jerry!" in the background...


 

That would make a great show for Jerry


----------



## searcher (Jan 12, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> That would make a great show for Jerry


 

That would be a first.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 12, 2007)

just to stir the pot....

how many guys on this board had that dad who would march your butt back to the park where the bully picked on you, then made you whup up on him?

time wasn't so long ago that was considered good parenting.

the world has moved on.  in some ways that makes me sad.


----------



## grydth (Jan 27, 2007)

Well, here's yet another modern story featuring no horse sense, only horse's ****.

Notice there's no mention of any dads around? In my experience, the only thing that solidly correlated with criminal behavior was the absence of one or both parents. No slam on single parents - I myself was one for awhile - but one or both parents not being around and not doing their jobs is a predictor for future trouble.

Of course here, the trouble is here and now...

Where were the school authorities? Sounds as if this simmered for awhile with some outbursts. Is there now a participant minimum of 4 before a fight draws sanctions?

Here, too, if where a good sifu or sensei could have made a difference for all of these misguided individuals. Some of you good teachers out there are real heroes - even though there's no media attention for fights that do not happen.


----------

